# what model is our m109?



## colgan (28 Dec 2001)

I was wondering if anyone can help me, I am going to make a modle of the CF m109 but don‘t  know if it is a A1,A2,A3,A4,A5 or E1? Also I made a modle of the Leo C2 and want to know where the black maple leaf of the old C1 goes on the new tank?  thanks in advance    :tank:  

Edit: Fixed the title.


----------



## RCA (28 Dec 2001)

First of all if you are talking M109, you‘re in the wrong forum. I know it has a turret (?) and a gun (actually a howiter), and if you belong to the multidues who can‘t tell the difference, its an error easily made. However it does tend to piss off us herbies (and I imagine the zipperheads also).

However to answer your question, I am almost positive that we have M109A4s. (me being RCA and not RCHA, I can‘t give you a 100% answer, although I do know that we have at least the A4.)


----------



## colgan (28 Dec 2001)

Thanks for the info, and I know I am in the wrong place(i also know a m109 is not tank) but half of my question is armor.


----------



## Gunner (28 Dec 2001)

My understanding is the M109 fleet consists of a combination of A3(+) and A4 variants.   I‘m not sure what the difference between the two as they have been upgraded and are virtually identical.


----------



## colgan (29 Dec 2001)

The A3 is a depot converted A1 with 27 mid-lifeimprovements(it does not say what thay are).The a4 a lot differnt with NBC reliability,availability,and maintainability improvement kits. The driver and gunner no. 2 have air purifier and 2 hearters mounted in the hull. an air purifier and 4 heaters mounted in the cab for the rest of the crew.The traversing mechanism is hydraulic as opposed to the old electric clutch.A clutch valve with an override valve provides for power traversing in the event of an electrical failure to the clutch valve solenoid.180 amp alternator over the old 100 amp alt.Subfloor drains for NBC decontamination process.Combat override switch to allow for emergency starting.1 hydraulic filter in the power pack and 2 mounted outside the power pack.


----------



## Recce41 (31 Dec 2001)

Well Colgan
  If your bulding a C1, there is two types 1 is the Germany version and the other the in Canada one. The Leaf went on just behind the mantlet if its a Cdn C1 in Germany. The ones in Canada don‘t have them. They also did not have the yellow convoy light. And the cam is different. some were all green and some had cam. The remember if your bulding a CDN C1, Ours didnot use the Light box on top. We used an IR camera, and a seach light. 

   Sgt J.   CD, CDS com     Bold and Swift., Airborne  :tank:


----------



## Recce41 (31 Dec 2001)

PS
   The new Tanks don‘t use the leafs.
          Sgt J.     CD,CDS com


----------



## herbie (1 Jan 2002)

Some of the M109‘s are actually A5‘s.  However after the Holon (sp?) extinguishers were removed they were no longer technically a5‘s so we call them a4+.


----------



## colgan (1 Jan 2002)

Thanks recce 41,have you guys got any of the new c2‘s up there in pet.if so what is your take on them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jan 2002)

Halon, it‘s the extinguishing agent used in the Lav & Coyote (and 109‘s), it‘s good to see it being taken out. The US has determined it‘s carcenogenic, if breathed. Don‘t know if the coyote system is fixed, but the system had a habit of firing on it‘s own any time. The last I read the Canadian gov‘t didn‘t give a hoot and even though it was proven unsafe, Canada fudged the figures and refused to replace the Halon with a safer agent that is already avail on the market. Would cost some money I guess. Better to give some AFV crew cancer 20 yrs from now than take money from.....hmmmm...HEALTH CARE!!!


----------



## Spanky (2 Jan 2002)

No Problem!  They‘ve got it all figured out.  With all the money pouring into health care, they probably plan on having a cure for cancer.


----------



## Recce41 (3 Jan 2002)

Well
 1. The C2 is just a fancey C1, the TI sight sucks, the hydrolics is the same. It is just a make do tank. I ‘m a Recce Lifer. Just stuck in the tanks, for that Tank Troop Sgt check mark. Back to the coyotes in Jan. 
 2. The Coyote just has the FE in the engine compartment. The Halon system is different in the Coyote it is safer, but troops have the habit of setting it off. There is no Normal or Cbt switch like in the Leo.

 Sgt J.  CD, CDS com


----------



## colgan (3 Jan 2002)

The T1? is that the new thermal sight. if so why is it crap(sorry about all the questions us 031r‘s don‘t know jack s*it about the new tanks)


----------

